# New Boy



## hshan (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, it's been a couple weeks since we picked up our new Vizsla puppy. Luckily I have had the fortune of having most of it off and have been full timing with him. Happily, he is mostly potty trained now, whining to go out at the door. Whew.

I had posted earlier;
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,3095.0.html
about anxiety over getting a V with white feet. When I arrived to pick up the pup, I was told that someone had spoken for the booted boy. As it turned out, the other male (that came to me right away and then repeatedly as I was watching the pups) would have been my choice. 

It is nice for us having a fur-buddy in the house again. Slowly, as all our attention is demanded, as we invest again in our new friend, our sorrow is replaced with new joy. Joy that cements us to the gift that was our Zeppelin, and our new gift who is Tazman.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello Tazman and welcome to your new family. I hope you have loads of fun and I just know you will get lots of love. Be kind to your new owners and don't give them too much of a hard time.  

So happy things worked out well for you hshan, Tazman is a handsome little fella!!!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Congratulations!! I am so glad it worked out for you. He is a handsome little boy.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Congrats! He is so beautiful!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Adorable puppy! Congratulations and good luck!! ;D


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Congrats on the new baby! He looks like he's gonna be a big boy - he is much thicker than my 7 month old female has ever been. 

Everytime I see a picture of a Vizsla I'm struck by what beautiful dogs they are.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Congratulations! Such an adorable cutie!


----------



## hshan (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm sorry to pull this four year old post back up but I wanted some continuity. 

I have **totally** disappeared from the forums. The only reason: I (we (my wife and myself)) have been living/loving our life with Taz. He has changed our lives and become the *best* canine companion we have ever had. 

I can't say enough for him and I can't say enough about the breed. We will never get another breed.

Recently we had a scary thing happen to our "best friend". He was lucky to survive. It has been over a month now and he is recovering nicely. He has never complained, is **totally** trusting, and we feel even more fortunate. What spirits they are!

So that we didn't forget, I wrote down on a web page what happened. 

I kept thinking other V owners might be interested in what happend and it might compel others to provide "chest protectors" for their dogs when "in the field". Taz will be wearing one!

Here is the link to the story. --> https://jotrefs.pagenic.com/tazAccident/


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

makes me cringe, Taz has been very lucky, obviously unlucky initially. Ruby did something very similar a few months ago although her wound was nowhere near as horrific as Taz's, but bad enough for my to fear I'd "lost" her at one point.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

That really is an eye open, and has been one of my greatest fears. We spend a lot of time in the back country where human medical aid is hours away, so care for the pup is even further. This easily could of happened to our boy.

I am now researching chest guards, so thank you for sharing your story! I'm so glad your boy is on the mend and back to enjoying the outdoors.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

god what a nightmare! So relieved Taz is on the mend. Other readers be forewarned... the post is great, but there are some graphic images, so prepare to scroll quickly if you're squeamish


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

So glad the story ends with Taz healing up. These dogs bring such joy to our lives, and leave us way to soon.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm so glad he's ok!


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this! 
So happy Taz is healing up and hopefully he will be running like a maniac in his chest guard soon


----------

